# Outlook Closes Randomly



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

HI,

I have a client whos Outlook closes down randomly throughout the day although it will restart automatically.
This tends to happen when sending outlook appointments.
This is intermittent but happens regularly.
user is a PA and does this alot for the director

It is Office 2003
on Windows XP
Outlook is linked to exchange account


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello HussainU!

That computer might have been infected, please run Malwarebytes Free version http://www.malwarebytes.org/. If it detects something remove it and then see if the problem still persists and if not, you may post a new thread in Security Forum so that the Pro's can help you out.


----------



## HussainU (Dec 11, 2008)

its actually happeninig on more than one client and one of the users goes via Citrix
but no other users on that server get this problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try this:
Outlook crashing upon sending/receiving is often caused by having a virus scanner
installed which integrates itself with Outlook. Disable/uninstall this integration and try again.

See http://www.msoutlook.info/question/20

Additional troubleshooting solutions can be found here;
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/outlookdoesntstart.htm


----------

